# El instagram de una chica que conozco y el marcsismo cultural



## MAESE PELMA (6 Feb 2022)

Ha llegado hasta mí el instagram de una chica que conozco que vive muy cerca de mí. Empieza en el 2014 subiendo fotos con su madre, sus amigas, sus hermanos pequeños e incluso con el novio feo que se echó... Una chica normal. Fotos normales. Tiene pocos comentarios y suelen ser de amigas o de su propia familia que le dicen lo guapa que es.

Van pasando los años y de repente en un año concreto las fotos han cambiado de registro completamente. Lo que era una chica normal ahora parece una auténtica puta. Si os habéis pasado por el pasión.com alguna vez os puedo asegurar que sus fotos pasarían allí desapercibidas. Tangas, fotos de su culo, topless, caras de zorra como las que ponen las actrices porno cuando están chupando una polla y miran a cámara. ¿Qué le ha pasado a esta chica?

Todo esto no ha surgido de la nada. Esas crías están sacando esas ideas de alguna parte. Y hay una permisividad en la sociedad con respecto a todo esto que me resulta francamente escandalosa. La gente tiene miedo a decir que el rey va desnudo. Que esa chica parece una zorra. ¿Dónde están los padres de esa chica? ¿Qué pensará ese padre cuando vea a su hija enseñando las ingles subida a un coche de un fotógrafo profesional contratado para la ocasión? 

Esto en la China comunista no pasa. ¿Lo sabéis? Ni en Rusia. Pasa en Occidente. Pasa entre los países degenerados y al borde del colapso. 

Lo digo para los que hablan del marxismo cultural. Otro cuento del liberalismo y del capitalismo internacional para que no nos fijemos en el auténtico problema: estos comportamientos tienen consecuencias. Y están destruyendo los vínculos comunales hasta la atomización. Ahora no somos comunidad, somos mercancía, somos clientes y consumidores. Los padres son un estorbo, la autoridad del profesor también, todo se ha degenerado. Antes ser doctor era algo que sólo gente de bien podía conseguir, ahora tenemos doctorados a Pedro Sánchez; se pasa de curso suspendiéndolo todo y todo el mundo tiene títulos. 

Porque todo lo da el dinero. El tipo que se ha follado a 98 niños que mantenían relaciones sexuales con él a cambio de cosas sólo estaba practicando el libre mercado. En China ya tendría la cabeza separada del cuerpo.

Nos están engañando.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (6 Feb 2022)

países comunistas en los que se celebre el orgullo gay un dos tres responda otra vez...


*Estados comunistas actuales*

China (desde 1949) 
Corea del Norte (desde 1948, aunque oficialmente está con la doctrina Juche, retirando de su constitución referencias al comunismo en 1992 y 2009)
Cuba (desde 1959)
Laos (desde 1975)
Vietnam (desde 1945 en Vietnam del Norte y 1975 en Vietnam del Sur. Reunificación en 1976)
China No, Corea no, Cuba no, Laos no, Vietnam no


LA DEGENERACIÓN DE COSTUMBRES ES UN INVENTO DEL LIBERAL


----------



## AmericanSamoa (6 Feb 2022)

Lo vi en infinidad de cuentas en Instagram: el señorito o la señorita de turno muestra un aspecto corriente y, de repente, su archivo fotográfico se prostituye en algo vulgar y pretencioso.

Lo vi muchas veces en el mundo gaylord: muchachos que eran normales y corrientes hace pocos años, de repente, son gays, con banderitas gays, están encantados de conocerse, enseñan el culo, se maquillan, se ponen ropa con transparencias... Se despersonalizan por completo.

Yo sí tengo claro que es marxismo cultural. Amariconar y emputecer para desviar al espíritu de su propia naturaleza y así poder controlar al individuo.

Marxismo de libro. De manual.


MAESE PELMA dijo:


> LA DEGENERACIÓN DE COSTUMBRES ES UN INVENTO DEL LIBERAL



El liberalismo es lo opuesto al intervencionismo por definición. Y el emputecimiento deliberado de una sociedad es una idea intervencionista, una acción de ingeniería social muy propia de la izquierda.

Que en los paises comunistas beban leche en jarras de vidrio y se calienten con mantas no quita que el comunismo en Occidente tenga otros derroteros para el control social.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (6 Feb 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Lo vi en infinidad de cuentas en Instagram: el señorito o la señorita de turno muestra un aspecto corriente y, de repente, su archivo fotográfico se prostituye en algo vulgar y pretencioso.
> 
> Lo vi muchas veces en el mundo gaylord: muchachos que eran normales y corrientes hace pocos años, de repente, son gays, con banderitas gays, están encantados de conocerse, enseñan el culo, se maquillan, se ponen ropa con transparencias... Se despersonalizan por completo.
> 
> ...



No, tú lo llamas marxismo porque marxismo es un cajón de sastre donde cabe todo lo que no te gusta.

Eso no es marxismo porque en los países comunistas no existen esas cosas.

Y si el marxismo cultural existiera y campara a sus anchas lo haría gracias a la libertad individual fomentada por el liberalismo y el libre mercado.


----------



## Guillem Ramon de Montcada (6 Feb 2022)

Marxismo cultural es una etiqueta política que engloba todo lo que has dicho más sus consecuencias.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (6 Feb 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> Y si el marxismo cultural existiera y campara a sus anchas lo haría gracias a la libertad individual fomentada por el liberalismo y el libre mercado.



Estás entrando en el largo debate de hasta qué punto el liberalismo deja de serlo para convertirse en comunismo.

No te lo puedo argumentar porque tendríamos que explayarnos en hilos larguísimos sobre si la judiada y sus corporaciones financieras entran en el concepto de "libre mercado" al instaurar ideas marxistas en una sociedad libre, ya que no nos pondríamos de acuerdo. Tendríamos que divagar sobre qué es la anarquía, el liberalismo, el comunismo, la derecha y la izquierda.

Pero sí escuché y leí mucho sobre este tema, a gente que argumentó perfectamente acerca de esto que estamos viviendo y sí entra, para mí, en el marxismo cultural. Por ejmplo, Fortunata y Jacinta en Youtube lo explica con claridad.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (6 Feb 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Estás entrando en el largo debate de hasta qué punto el liberalismo deja de serlo para convertirse en comunismo.
> 
> No te lo puedo argumentar porque tendríamos que explayarnos en hilos larguísimos sobre si la judiada y sus corporaciones financieras entran en el concepto de "libre mercado" al instaurar ideas marxistas en una sociedad libre, ya que no nos pondríamos de acuerdo. Tendríamos que divagar sobre qué es la anarquía, el liberalismo, el comunismo, la derecha y la izquierda.
> 
> Pero sí escuché y leí mucho sobre este tema, a gente que argumentó perfectamente acerca de esto que estamos viviendo y sí entra, para mí, en el marxismo cultural. Por ejmplo, Fortunata y Jacinta en Youtube lo explica con claridad.



Abramos ese hilo, yo no tengo nada mejor que hacer.

El feminismo es marxismo, pero opera en una sociedad liberal donde tiene opciones de conquistar parcelas de poder, no todo porque el liberalismo ya se encargará de acabar con sus enemigos.

Lo que tú llamas la judiada, para Hitler era el capitalismo internacional.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (6 Feb 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> Abramos ese hilo, yo no tengo nada mejor que hacer.
> 
> El feminismo es marxismo, pero opera en una sociedad liberal donde tiene opciones de conquistar parcelas de poder, no todo porque el liberalismo ya se encargará de acabar con sus enemigos.
> 
> Lo que tú llamas la judiada, para Hitler era el capitalismo internacional.



Claro: Hitler quiso acabar con la judiada, no por cuestiones étnicas (aquí es donde defiendo a Whoopi Goldberg, que lo insinuió entre líneas), sino porque concentran una enorme cantidad de dinero que, no sólo obtienen de manera ilícita (usura), sino que emplean para avanzar sobre la existencia de quienes no son de su religión.

Por ejemplo, el judío George Soros es propietario de la Open Society, quien financia el National Democratic Institute, instituto del que sale Pedro Sánchez. Esa misma asociación promociona transparentemente el mariconerío, y anuncia en público, sin rubor, que meten 220 millones de dólares en el Black Lives Matter. Asimismo, puedes ver cómo los principales fondos, controlados por judíos, están llenos de ideología ¿marxista? Decídelo por tu cuenta en la web de Vanguard: Diversity, equity, and inclusion.

El otro gran fondo internacional (ese que es propietario de Mierdaset, Atresmierda, RTL, Planeta, Pfizer, Astrazeneca, Nike, Google... TODO, junto con Vanguard), Blackrock Inc., está dirigido por Larry Fink, judío (afiliado al Partido Demócrata). Y tienen un apartado idéntico al de Vanguard, con un título calcado, letra a letra: Diversity, equity, and inclusion. *Ahí hay una agenda*.

Ese tal Larry Fink aparece en el "Board of Trustees" del Foro Económico Mundial. El mismo foro que tiene en su agenda el BLM, la transexualidad, el mariconerío, el feminismo, etc. Cualquier idea marxista que se te ocurra la está promoviendo esa corporación "benéfica". Y ¿quién está implicado en esa coporación "benéfica"? El líder del Partido Comunista de China. ¿Quién más, y hablando de qué tema? Bill Gates, hablando de lo "preocupante" que es el crecimiento poblacional.

Es decir: no todo es tan simple como lo planteas. No es que "en Cuba no se puede ser marica porque son comunistas". El comunismo ya no es esa idea decimonónica. Evoluciona y se adapta a los tiempos, y por eso persiste: por su capacidad de adaptación. Pero es una ideología clara y definida.

El capitalismo, sin embargo, no sólo no es una ideología política (ya que sólo es un sistema económico en esencia, donde yo tengo tres cabras y te las cambio por dos vacas), sino que nadie lo creó. Nació solo. Y nació de la libertad de los individuos para crear e intercambiar poder.

*A partir de ahí, en una sociedad liberal se puede instalar el comunismo, pero en una sociedad comunista jamás se podrá instalar el liberalismo.*

Pero que tú no puedas viajar a Colombia (por ejemplo) si no te inyectas un experimento desarrollado por Pfizer (en cuya web ya ves toda esta agenda marxista en la portada, de lleno), empresa accionada y controlada por los anteriormente mencionados, no es casualidad. Y que en todos los medios (controlados directamente por la judiada) e instituciones (controladas indirectamente por la judiada) veas que se machaca a la población con mariconerío, emputecimiento y desvirtuamiento de valores morales, tampoco es casualidad.

Lo que estás viviendo, no dudes que es marxismo cultural. Que no se parezca en nada a la Cuba castrista no quita que sea un nuevo disfraz del comunismo que entra en Occidente a través de ese cabayo de Troya que es el libre mercado.

Los comunistas son gente tan pérfida, retorcida y sibilina que son capaces de confundirte hasta el punto de hacerte cuestionar o ponerte contra el sistema de valores (libre/capitalista) en el que creías vivir. Una vez que logran generarte la duda ya tienen medio camino hecho contigo.

Ten cuidado: te están logrando confundir. Pero ellos están detrás de todo.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (6 Feb 2022)

es una cría desviada que no ha sido corregida por unos padres ausentes. todos en esas edades hemos probado cosas malas y no hemos continuado por ellas por x motivos.

no podemos hacer que la culpa recaiga en ella por puta cuando tenemos una sociedad y una familia permisiva con su putez.

la chica hace lo que le permiten hacer. aparenta ser puta pero a lo mejor no es puta porque si quieres meterle la polla habrá que echar currículum porque en el fondo su naturaleza de mujer busca un varón cubridor y no ir saltando de polla en polla. y seguro que si le ofreces dinero por follar se ofenderá. esto es más complejo que eso. es la moda, la estética de aparentar ser una puta de negro de barrio chungo porque no tiene otros valores en los que fijarse ya que la sociedad no los premia.

es como el aborto, la gente aborta porque se puede. y la gente violaría niños si se pudiera, ya se hace no pudiendo imagínate si se legalizara la pederastia, ¿Cuánta gente no la practicaría siendo legal? ¿Cuánta gente diría NO, eso está mal aunque sea legal? Muy poca. El poder da facilidades y la gente quiere facilidades.


----------



## Aventino (6 Feb 2022)

El marxismo cultural como ideología no tiene nada ni con China, Cuba, Corea del Norte, Laos o Vietnam.

El marxismo cultural es una creación de marxistas post-revolución rusa, que se basaron en conceptos del
italiano Antonio Gramsci. (Horkheimer, Adorno, Marcuse, Fromm, mas adelante Habermas)

Esos marxistas eran críticos de la revolución del proletariado que pregonaba Lenin e idearon una
revolución más sutíl, menos ostensible, que ya no se hacía por la vía armada, sino por una transformación
cultural de la sociedad.

Ese camino de la teoría de la revolución cultural fue encabezada por los miembros de la llamada escuela de
Frankfurt creada en 1924 en Alemania, que la continuaron posteriormente en Estados Unidos en un
centro asociado a la Universidad de Columbia, cuando se dio el ascenso del nazismo al poder en Alemania


----------



## petete44 (6 Feb 2022)

Noche de acuchillamientos en Madrid: muere un menor de 15 años y otro joven de 25 en dos reyertas en Atocha y Usera


Los servicios de emergencia atendieron infructuosamente a un menor de 15 años a la salida de una discoteca en el centro de la capital. Poco después, un hombre de 25 años perdía la vida en un parque de Usera en las mismas circunstancias; dos personas ya han sido detenidas



www.abc.es












Dueño de ex Fuente Alemana utilizó escopeta durante protestas en Baquedano: intentaron saquear su local


Carlos Siri portaba un arma de aire comprimido para defender su negocio de nuevos ataques, tras la golpiza que recibió hace una semana en similares circunstancias.




www.adnradio.cl


----------



## Sinjar (6 Feb 2022)

Aventino dijo:


> El marxismo cultural como ideología no tiene nada ni con China, Cuba, Corea del Norte, Laos o Vietnam.
> 
> El marxismo cultural es una creación de marxistas post-revolución rusa, que se basaron en conceptos del
> italiano Antonio Gramsci. (Horkheimer, Adorno, Marcuse, Fromm, mas adelante Habermas)
> ...



Gracias burbuja por estos post!


----------



## petete44 (6 Feb 2022)

En el Estado español, estos fondos de inversión no sólo controlan la producción de información y la creación de opinión a través de estos gigantes de la comunicación, sino que, desde noviembre de 2020, Blackrock y otro gran fondo de inversión, CVC, se convirtieron en los mayores propietarios del Grupo Prisa, incluido El País y la Cadena SER, al comprar su deuda por un valor de más de 1.000 millones de euros. Además, Blakrock es propietaria de parte importante del accionariado de los principales conglomerados mediáticos del Estado español. Controla directamente parte del accionariado del grupo Atresmedia, propietario de Antena 3 y la Sexta, y del grupo Mediaset, propietario de Cuatro y Telecinco[5] . 





El silencio suicida de la izquierda ante la gestión de la pandemia Covid


La ausencia de posiciones críticas por parte de las organizaciones de la izquierda ha dejado sin referencia alguna a los colectivos más conscientes de la clase obrera




www.lahaine.org


----------



## Ibar (6 Feb 2022)

Estará promocionando su onlyfans


----------



## vanderwilde (6 Feb 2022)

De dónde lo van a aprender...? Del televisor y de otras fotos. Si todo eso está creado para lo mismo, para echar a perder a las personas. Por una semana o unos meses tal vez no pase nada, pero de forma continuada, llega el momento que se pega el cambiazo. Unos antes, otros después.

Qué me pasaba a mí después de ver una carrera de motos cuando tenía 20 años? Pues que cogía la mía y me iba a intentar imitarlos, con el resultado de varios porrazos a cuales peores.

Cuántos se alistaron en los boinas verdes o en la Legión después de ver las películas de Rambo? Cuántos se tiraron desde las azoteas con una toalla después de ver Supermán? Y eso solo por ver una o dos películas. Los adictos al porno acaban teniendo una vida sexual anormal, y así un largo etcétera.

Lo que hay hoy en día en televisión y en las redes sociales es veneno para todos, pero en especial para los más jóvenes. El problema es que en la actualidad es casi imposible evitar que anden por esos sitios, y están ahí, ahí, y de ahí no salen.

En psicología se explica, y tiene hasta su nombre. Esas cosas alteran hasta la química del cerebro.

Esa chiquilla o mujer ya se perdió en la vida.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (6 Feb 2022)

Aventino dijo:


> El marxismo cultural como ideología no tiene nada ni con China, Cuba, Corea del Norte, Laos o Vietnam.
> 
> El marxismo cultural es una creación de marxistas post-revolución rusa, que se basaron en conceptos del
> italiano Antonio Gramsci. (Horkheimer, Adorno, Marcuse, Fromm, mas adelante Habermas)
> ...



Ya lo sé. ¿Y qué? Por eso estoy diciendo que toda la corrupción marxiana posterior a la URSS no se aplica en países comunistas, ideología de género incluida que nace de ese mismo fenómeno. No os enteráis. Y todo eso que dices, ¿dónde estaba operando? ¿Cómo se extendía? En países de base liberal. Universidades, partidos políticos, medios, etc. LI-BE-RA-LES. Por eso en los países comunistas el orgullo gay no existe.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (6 Feb 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Claro: Hitler quiso acabar con la judiada, no por cuestiones étnicas (aquí es donde defiendo a Whoopi Goldberg, que lo insinuió entre líneas), sino porque concentran una enorme cantidad de dinero que, no sólo obtienen de manera ilícita (usura), sino que emplean para avanzar sobre la existencia de quienes no son de su religión.
> 
> Por ejemplo, el judío George Soros es propietario de la Open Society, quien financia el National Democratic Institute, instituto del que sale Pedro Sánchez. Esa misma asociación promociona transparentemente el mariconerío, y anuncia en público, sin rubor, que meten 220 millones de dólares en el Black Lives Matter. Asimismo, puedes ver cómo los principales fondos, controlados por judíos, están llenos de ideología ¿marxista? Decídelo por tu cuenta en la web de Vanguard: Diversity, equity, and inclusion.
> 
> ...



No estoy de acuerdo. No lo acepto para nada. Eso es puro maniqueísmo: capitalismo libre contra comunismo opresor. Eso no funciona así y es una mala crítica al comunismo desde mi punto de vista. Es como ver a un violador violando a una chavala y criticar al violador por cómo viste.


----------



## SPQR (6 Feb 2022)

Este hilo sin fotos, merece reporte.


----------



## machotafea (6 Feb 2022)

Dios lo quiera.


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (6 Feb 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> Ha llegado hasta mí el instagram de una chica que conozco que vive muy cerca de mí. Empieza en el 2014 subiendo fotos con su madre, sus amigas, sus hermanos pequeños e incluso con el novio feo que se echó... Una chica normal. Fotos normales. Tiene pocos comentarios y suelen ser de amigas o de su propia familia que le dicen lo guapa que es.
> 
> Van pasando los años y de repente en un año concreto las fotos han cambiado de registro completamente. Lo que era una chica normal ahora parece una auténtica puta. Si os habéis pasado por el pasión.com alguna vez os puedo asegurar que sus fotos pasarían allí desapercibidas. Tangas, fotos de su culo, topless, caras de zorra como las que ponen las actrices porno cuando están chupando una polla y miran a cámara. ¿Qué le ha pasado a esta chica?
> 
> ...




Con lo de Rusia patinas.

Las rusas son las maestras d esa que dices, no son más putas porque no se entrenan.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Feb 2022)

Aventino dijo:


> El marxismo cultural como ideología no tiene nada ni con China, Cuba, Corea del Norte, Laos o Vietnam.
> 
> El marxismo cultural es una creación de marxistas post-revolución rusa, que se basaron en conceptos del
> italiano Antonio Gramsci. (Horkheimer, Adorno, Marcuse, Fromm, mas adelante Habermas)
> ...



Así es.

El opener pilla cosas pero se le escapan otras


----------



## Eyman (6 Feb 2022)

Ya te han explicado que esto viene de la escuela de Frankfurt, cuando se fueron a USA a seguir con sus teorías de cómo destruir la sociedad para que se hiciera comunista, las élites supermillonarias se dieron cuenta que con esa ideología iban a poder conformar y dominar a la sociedad y además desde los organismos internacionales exportarlo a todas la sociedades y dominar el mundo entero.

Por eso todos los eslóganes y las políticas de la izquierda los han creado las élites milmillonarias y por eso tienes ese lío mental donde no te enteras que la izquierda son solo los perros amaestrados de las élites, cuya función es destruir la sociedad y acabar con cualquier "mando intermedio" entre el populacho y ellos.


Y además este hilo sin fotos no vale nada.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (6 Feb 2022)

Hijoputa, pon fotos del topless de la tía esa, joder, que tengo ya la polla tiesa.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (6 Feb 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Claro: Hitler quiso acabar con la judiada, no por cuestiones étnicas (aquí es donde defiendo a Whoopi Goldberg, que lo insinuió entre líneas), sino porque concentran una enorme cantidad de dinero que, no sólo obtienen de manera ilícita (usura), sino que emplean para avanzar sobre la existencia de quienes no son de su religión.
> 
> Por ejemplo, el judío George Soros es propietario de la Open Society, quien financia el National Democratic Institute, instituto del que sale Pedro Sánchez. Esa misma asociación promociona transparentemente el mariconerío, y anuncia en público, sin rubor, que meten 220 millones de dólares en el Black Lives Matter. Asimismo, puedes ver cómo los principales fondos, controlados por judíos, están llenos de ideología ¿marxista? Decídelo por tu cuenta en la web de Vanguard: Diversity, equity, and inclusion.
> 
> ...



Seguramente este sea el mensaje más importante escrito en este foro. Conciso, educado y certero
Mis felicitaciones.


----------



## TomásPlatz (6 Feb 2022)

Oscuros intereses pretenden dinamitar el tejido social basado en la familia mediante ataques de ingeniería social. Esta chica probablmente acabe sin familia e hijos, como la mayoría de mujeres de este pais. 

@ATARAXIO


----------



## ProgresistaPosmoderno (6 Feb 2022)

Miles de prostitutas laosianas y vietnamitas prostituyéndose tanto en su propia patria como en los países vecinos pero no hay desfiles del Gay Pride, me quedo mucho más tranquilo.


----------



## NCB (6 Feb 2022)

Pero pon las fotos de la poota home, que podamos hopinar!


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Feb 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Claro: Hitler quiso acabar con la judiada, no por cuestiones étnicas (aquí es donde defiendo a Whoopi Goldberg, que lo insinuió entre líneas), sino porque concentran una enorme cantidad de dinero que, no sólo obtienen de manera ilícita (usura), sino que emplean para avanzar sobre la existencia de quienes no son de su religión.
> 
> Por ejemplo, el judío George Soros es propietario de la Open Society, quien financia el National Democratic Institute, instituto del que sale Pedro Sánchez. Esa misma asociación promociona transparentemente el mariconerío, y anuncia en público, sin rubor, que meten 220 millones de dólares en el Black Lives Matter. Asimismo, puedes ver cómo los principales fondos, controlados por judíos, están llenos de ideología ¿marxista? Decídelo por tu cuenta en la web de Vanguard: Diversity, equity, and inclusion.
> 
> ...



Buen mensaje


----------



## Lukytrike (6 Feb 2022)

El marxismo no es más que otra forma de llegar al poder y afianzarse en él. Llámalo comunismo, fascismo, religión o lo que te de la gana. La ideología es la excusa. Es lo de siempre.

¿Quién paga la cabalgata gay y todos sus actos? El estado.

¿Quién paga a sus ONGs y demás? El estado.

Y eso es anti-liberal. Totalmente anti-liberal.





MAESE PELMA dijo:


> No, tú lo llamas marxismo porque marxismo es un cajón de sastre donde cabe todo lo que no te gusta.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Feb 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Oscuros intereses pretenden dinamitar el tejido social basado en la familia mediante ataques de ingeniería social. Esta chica probablmente acabe sin familia e hijos, como la mayoría de mujeres de este pais.
> 
> @ATARAXIO



La degeneración del comportamiento sexual de las mujeres occidentales es un ataque al hombre.


Es justo lo contrario de lo que está pasando en los países islámicos o lo que pasó desde que el mundo es mundo. Las ropas flojas de las musulmanas es para respetarse a sí mismas y a los otros hombres que no son su pareja. Puesto que lo contrario es una provocación.


De lo que se trató siempre es de parar al mono loco que salta de rama en rama.

Los super estímulos que seducen y excitan la mente de los hombres a través de la seducción sexual los enloquece.

Es un estado de celo permanente , un estado de estupidez , que en los animales es transitoria y que dura solo unos días, en los que dejan de protegerse y son vulnerables a los depredadores.

De lo que se trata es tener al hombre occidental tan obsesionado por el sexo qué sea lo único que le importa, una forma de drogarles como hicieron con el opio en China.


----------



## Nigury (6 Feb 2022)

Muy simple, ella y el novio lo dejaron, siguió subiendo alguna foto, pero pronto se dio cuenta que calentando al personal los tíos le van detrás, le pagan cosas, consigue regalos y en general tiene el control.

Eso sin contar que a lo mejor hasta le guste intuir que tiene a un montón de tíos cascandosela con sus fotos como si fuera una famosa.


----------



## ProgresistaPosmoderno (6 Feb 2022)

No había leído el hilo inicial y la majadería que ha dicho el subnormal del OP sobre Rusia 

Él mismo que es un pajero debería saber a que se dedican miles de rusas:





__





Country list of Pornstars, Models and Cam girls - XVIDEOS.COM


Country list of Pornstars, Models and Cam girls - XVIDEOS




www.xvideos.com





Sin duda es de los foreros más subnormales que hay por aquí.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (6 Feb 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> El marxismo no es más que otra forma de llegar al poder y afianzarse en él. Llámalo comunismo, fascismo, religión o lo que te de la gana. La ideología es la excusa. Es lo de siempre.
> 
> ¿Quién paga la cabalgata gay y todos sus actos? El estado.
> 
> ...



Hay diferentes tipos de liberalismo dentro del liberalismo.


----------



## Culozilla (6 Feb 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> Ha llegado hasta mí el instagram de una chica que conozco que vive muy cerca de mí. Empieza en el 2014 subiendo fotos con su madre, sus amigas, sus hermanos pequeños e incluso con el novio feo que se echó... Una chica normal. Fotos normales. Tiene pocos comentarios y suelen ser de amigas o de su propia familia que le dicen lo guapa que es.
> 
> Van pasando los años y de repente en un año concreto las fotos han cambiado de registro completamente. Lo que era una chica normal ahora parece una auténtica puta. Si os habéis pasado por el pasión.com alguna vez os puedo asegurar que sus fotos pasarían allí desapercibidas. Tangas, fotos de su culo, topless, caras de zorra como las que ponen las actrices porno cuando están chupando una polla y miran a cámara. ¿Qué le ha pasado a esta chica?
> 
> ...




¿Y a ti qué más te da? No va a ser tu novia, no va a ser tu amiga, no te la vas a follar. Deja que explote su cuerpo para el gusto de los demás. Si quiere enseñar teta, que lo haga.


----------



## Lukytrike (6 Feb 2022)

Pues como en todo. Lo que no debe hacer ningún sabor liberal es contradecir algún principio fundamental del liberalismo, como es reducir la intervención del estado a lo mínimo imprescindible.

Pagar la factura de la cabalgata gay no entra en ese mínimo imprescindible. Luego si el estado fomenta y paga esto con dinero público puedes catalogarlo de cualquier cosa menos de "liberal".

Podemos discutir sobre qué entraría en ese mínimo imprescindible, por ejemplo la sanidad, de la que yo soy favorable a que sea pública. Pero lo de los gays y tantas otras cosas, pues no debe estar financiado, ni mantenido, ni promovido por el estado con el dinero de todos.




MAESE PELMA dijo:


> Hay diferentes tipos de liberalismo dentro del liberalismo.


----------



## Furymundo (6 Feb 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> LA DEGENERACIÓN DE COSTUMBRES ES UN INVENTO DEL LIBERAL



MASONADA JUDIADA.
con la intencion de extinguir la competencia " EUROPA "

El marxismo cultural existe y es una herramienta mas para ellos.


----------



## Decipher (6 Feb 2022)

Es el liberalismo sin ningún sustrato moral para anclarlo mas que el progresismo. Degeneración.


----------



## gundemarus (6 Feb 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Claro: Hitler quiso acabar con la judiada, no por cuestiones étnicas (aquí es donde defiendo a Whoopi Goldberg, que lo insinuió entre líneas), sino porque concentran una enorme cantidad de dinero que, no sólo obtienen de manera ilícita (usura), sino que emplean para avanzar sobre la existencia de quienes no son de su religión.
> 
> Por ejemplo, el judío George Soros es propietario de la Open Society, quien financia el National Democratic Institute, instituto del que sale Pedro Sánchez. Esa misma asociación promociona transparentemente el mariconerío, y anuncia en público, sin rubor, que meten 220 millones de dólares en el Black Lives Matter. Asimismo, puedes ver cómo los principales fondos, controlados por judíos, están llenos de ideología ¿marxista? Decídelo por tu cuenta en la web de Vanguard: Diversity, equity, and inclusion.
> 
> ...



*
Lo que tú llamas marxismo, es liberalismo cultural. *Soros odia a los comunistas económicos y a China al igual que lo hace resto de tecnócratas liberales, lo que sucede ahora, y es lo que mal llamas "comunismo", no es otra cosa que la apropiación del sistema occidental al completo por parte de los grandes capitales occidentales porque piensan que pueden imponer una dictadura liberal a través de la técnica, el posthumanismo y el control total, y contra esto se están rebelando no sólo China y Rusia, sino los mismos ciudadanos en occidente. Xi destroza a los multimillonarios, Rusia hace lo mismo con los que no son leales al estado, cualquier sistema medio coherente hace lo mismo, o eso o aniquilan todo.

El capitalismo liberal nació con sangre y fuego destruyendo a los imperios tradicionales europeos empezando por España, el capitalismo es heredero de Cartago y no de Roma, solo los subnormales, es decir, los liberales adoran el dinero por encima de todo, en las sociedades indoeuropeas como demostró Duzemil ni siquiera existían los mercaderes. La burguesía fenicia se hizo con el poder tras destruir a los sistemas tradicionales europeos.

*En una sociedad comunista si se puede instaurar el liberalismo palillero, ahí tienes a los países del este colonizados por la OTAN.*
Polonia, los bálticos, Ucrania, los Balcanes, checoslovaquia, Bulgaria etc, de hecho el sistema económico mundial está en manos de los liberales, salvo Corea del Norte, por eso es que están construyendo el NWO. 

Tanto el comunismo como el nacionalismo fascismo son criaturas de la modernidad, se la pueden hacer criticas varias, porque la nación ya es algo de la modernidad contrapuesta a la jerarquía tradicional del Imperio(Chino, ruso, español, persa, árabe etc), pero si han caído es precisamente porque el liberalismo ha demostrado ser la ideología más pura de la misma modernidad, y precisamente la aparición de estas dos fue debida a resistencias parciales a los hechos consumados del estúpido liberalismo burgués basado en gilipolleces como el progreso y el crecimiento económico en un planeta finito.

Desconozco la formación del OP, pero hila bastante fino. Por pura lógica se llega al mismo camino.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (6 Feb 2022)

gundemarus dijo:


> *Lo que tú llamas marxismo, es liberalismo cultural.*



Término que te inventas. No existe bibliografía ni fuentes que apoyen ese término.



gundemarus dijo:


> Soros odia a los comunistas económicos



Otro término que tampoco existe y que no tiene el menor sentido. "Comunistas económicos". Y encima dices que un señor los odia. Sin más.



gundemarus dijo:


> dictadura liberal



Otro término que inventas, que tampoco tiene bibliografía ni el menor sentido. Lees muchas palabras por ahí, en tu cabeza quedan bien y las sueltas sin control en un mensaje sin pies ni cabeza.

Y en esta ya te coronas:



gundemarus dijo:


> los subnormales, es decir, los liberales



Aquí termino de leer porque ya pierdes el sentido común y la ensalada de estupideces que estaba leyendo ya me producía empacho.


----------



## gundemarus (6 Feb 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo. No lo acepto para nada. Eso es puro maniqueísmo: capitalismo libre contra comunismo opresor. Eso no funciona así y es una mala crítica al comunismo desde mi punto de vista. Es como ver a un violador violando a una chavala y criticar al violador por cómo viste.



Correcto, ese discurso derecha vs izquierda trabaja a favor del liberalismo y del capitalismo tecnocrático, pues ambos con esa falso enfrentamiento benefician al sistema, una hace el papel de progresista, el otro de conservador que conserva el progreso del otro. Lo cierto es que un tipo que es bastante burro como pueda ser Maduro u Ortega es un problema mucho mayor al sistema de lo que son los neonazis de Ucrania o los conservadores europeos, pues son juguetes de los mismos.


----------



## gundemarus (6 Feb 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Término que te inventas. No existe bibliografía ni fuentes que apoyen ese término.



Término más que contrastado desde el mismo momento en que son los grandes capitales financieros y tecnocráticos occidentales liberales los que patrocinan y apoyan a dichos movimientos.


AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Otro término que t[ que tampoco existe y que no tiene el menor sentido. "Comunistas económicos". Y encima dices que un señor los odia. Sin más.



Soros gasta millonadas con tal de expulsar al PC y a Xi del poder en China, además de hacer lo mismo contra Rusia. Los liberales antifas de BLM, trans y otros colectivos New Age están financiados por el capitalismo.






GEORGE SOROS, EN CONTRA DE XI JINPING POR IR CONTRA EL LIBRE MERCADO







www.burbuja.info







AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Otro término que inventas, que tampoco tiene bibliografía ni el menor sentido. Lees muchas palabras por ahí, en tu cabeza quedan bien y las sueltas sin control en un mensaje sin pies ni cabeza.



Vives en ella, concretamente en el R78



AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Y en esta ya te coronas:
> 
> 
> Aquí termino de leer porque ya pierdes el sentido común y la ensalada de estupideces que estaba leyendo ya me producía empacho.



Tu mensaje me importa un comino en su totalidad, solamente era para demostrar que las tonterías en las que crees son una mentira y para que el OP sepa que hay más que tu discurso sistémico.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (6 Feb 2022)

gundemarus dijo:


> Los liberales antifas de BLM, trans y otros colectivos New Age están financiados por el capitalismo.



No existe ningún Partido Capitalista. No existe ningún movimiento capitalista como sí lo existe del comunismo. No existe un "Manual del capitalismo". No existe una ideología capitalista reconocible. No existe un nombre y apellidos que puedas asociar a la creación del capitalismo. No existe nada de lo que inventas. *Porque el capitalismo no lo creó nadie*.

El comunismo sí tiene un creador específico, un libro específico, una definción específica y creada artificialmente por un desquiciado como tú.

Soy perro viejo para caer en tus trampas. A los commies os huelo a millas náuticas. No me vas a enredar en tus artimañas de redefinir conceptos clásicos, renombrar lo que te conviene e inventar palabras y sus correspondientes acepciones para sostener tu circo de palillos.

Eres un hijo de puta. Yo lo sé y te tengo delante. *No me vas a confundir ni un milímetro*.


----------



## Alex Cosma (6 Feb 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> *el capitalismo no lo creó nadie*.








El Estado creó el capitalismo


PRIMERA PARTE - El Estado creó el capitalismo SEGUNDA PARTE - Estados Unidos: más Estado y más capitalismo TERCERA PARTE - España: Expolio liberal y nacionalización impositiva EL CAPITALISMO: HIJO BASTARDO DEL MILITARISMO




www.burbuja.info


----------



## gundemarus (6 Feb 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> No existe ningún Partido Capitalista. No existe ningún movimiento capitalista como sí lo existe del comunismo. No existe un "Manual del capitalismo". No existe una ideología capitalista reconocible. No existe un nombre y apellidos que puedas asociar a la creación del capitalismo. No existe nada de lo que inventas. *Porque el capitalismo no lo creó nadie*.



Adam Smith, David Ricardo, John Locke, Jeremy Bentham etc etc. Sólo, ya.



AmericanSamoa dijo:


> El comunismo sí tiene un creador específico, un libro específico, una definción específica y creada artificialmente por un desquiciado como tú.



Seguro?, Marx, Mao, Gramsci, Engels, debatamos. Metemos al socialismo prusiano también?, a las autarquías?, a la falange?



AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Soy perro viejo para caer en tus trampas. A los commies os huelo a millas náuticas. No me vas a enredar en tus artimañas de redefinir conceptos clásicos, renombrar lo que te conviene e inventar palabras y sus correspondientes acepciones para sostener tu circo de palillos.



El caso es que no soy comunista, soy Tradicionalista con T.


AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Eres un hijo de puta. Yo lo sé y te tengo delante. *No me vas a confundir ni un milímetro*.



Tu eres un perro liberal del sistema que quieres confundir al resto y meter ovejas en el redil. Por eso es que he intervenido en la conversación.


----------



## Scarjetas (6 Feb 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> Ha llegado hasta mí el instagram de una chica que conozco que vive muy cerca de mí. Empieza en el 2014 subiendo fotos con su madre, sus amigas, sus hermanos pequeños e incluso con el novio feo que se echó... Una chica normal. Fotos normales. Tiene pocos comentarios y suelen ser de amigas o de su propia familia que le dicen lo guapa que es.
> 
> Van pasando los años y de repente en un año concreto las fotos han cambiado de registro completamente. Lo que era una chica normal ahora parece una auténtica puta. Si os habéis pasado por el pasión.com alguna vez os puedo asegurar que sus fotos pasarían allí desapercibidas. Tangas, fotos de su culo, topless, caras de zorra como las que ponen las actrices porno cuando están chupando una polla y miran a cámara. ¿Qué le ha pasado a esta chica?
> 
> ...



Ya no te pido el Instagram de la susodicha, pero alguna foto pixelada sí que podrías dejar caer y con alguna captura de los pieses a más de uno le harías padre. Es que así con texto no se puede opinar bien del asunto.


----------



## frankie83 (6 Feb 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> Ha llegado hasta mí el instagram de una chica que conozco que vive muy cerca de mí. Empieza en el 2014 subiendo fotos con su madre, sus amigas, sus hermanos pequeños e incluso con el novio feo que se echó... Una chica normal. Fotos normales. Tiene pocos comentarios y suelen ser de amigas o de su propia familia que le dicen lo guapa que es.
> 
> Van pasando los años y de repente en un año concreto las fotos han cambiado de registro completamente. Lo que era una chica normal ahora parece una auténtica puta. Si os habéis pasado por el pasión.com alguna vez os puedo asegurar que sus fotos pasarían allí desapercibidas. Tangas, fotos de su culo, topless, caras de zorra como las que ponen las actrices porno cuando están chupando una polla y miran a cámara. ¿Qué le ha pasado a esta chica?
> 
> ...



Esta claro, el neoliberalismo quiere una sociedad atomizada, de partículas desconectadas e incapaces de crear relaciones.

por eso que fomentan tanto lgbtqrstuvz entre otras cosas


----------



## AEM (6 Feb 2022)

falta material gráfico para poder comentar con propiedad


----------



## AmericanSamoa (6 Feb 2022)

Los comunistas son auténticos trileros. En la vida real serían comerciales de Herbalife o estarían en la puerta de la iglesia de la Cienciología parando a la gente para preguntarle si cree en Dios para, acto seguido, venderles un libro de 60€.

Son capaces de tratar de convencerte de lo que sea. Si se les ocurre inventar que Sonia Monroy fundó el Grupo Planeta, lo inventan y lo defenderán sin cansancio, creyéndoselo. Atención a las memeces que son capaces de inventar.

Aquí un ejemplar afirmando que el capitalismo se inventó, al menos, en cuatro ocasiones:



gundemarus dijo:


> Adam Smith, David Ricardo, John Locke, Jeremy Bentham etc etc. Sólo, ya.



Y aquí inventa que Gramsci inventó lo que Marx ya había inventado. O que Zedung inventó lo que Marx ya había inventado. Y el mamón ni se sonroja:


gundemarus dijo:


> Seguro?, Marx, Mao, Gramsci, Engels, debatamos. Metemos al socialismo prusiano también?, a las autarquías?, a la falange?



Y el clásico. Ni un comunista sin su "yo no soy comunista", ni un tonto sin su dedo en la nariz:



gundemarus dijo:


> El caso es que no soy comunista, soy Tradicionalista con T.



Tienen el guión bien aprendido y siempre algún triangulito rosa, una banderita arcoiris o alguna de sus banderolas marxistas:







("totalmente")

Y su famoso "el comunismo nunca se implementó bien":


----------



## gundemarus (6 Feb 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Esta claro, el neoliberalismo quiere una sociedad atomizada, de partículas desconectadas e incapaces de crear relaciones.
> 
> por eso que fomentan tanto lgbtqrstuvz entre otras cosas



Correcto, solo hay que ir a las fuentes de financiación, y son los grandes capitalistas y sus siervos los estados occidentales. No Corea del Norte y Nicolás Maduro.


----------



## Hamtel (6 Feb 2022)

Este hilo sin fotos no tiene el mismo interés


----------



## ProgresistaPosmoderno (6 Feb 2022)

gundemarus dijo:


> *Lo que tú llamas marxismo, es liberalismo cultural. *Soros odia a los comunistas económicos y a China al igual que lo hace resto de tecnócratas liberales, lo que sucede ahora, y es lo que mal llamas "comunismo", no es otra cosa que la apropiación del sistema occidental al completo por parte de los grandes capitales occidentales porque piensan que pueden imponer una dictadura liberal a través de la técnica, el posthumanismo y el control total, y contra esto se están rebelando no sólo China y Rusia, sino los mismos ciudadanos en occidente. Xi destroza a los multimillonarios, Rusia hace lo mismo con los que no son leales al estado, cualquier sistema medio coherente hace lo mismo, o eso o aniquilan todo.
> 
> El capitalismo liberal nació con sangre y fuego destruyendo a los imperios tradicionales europeos empezando por España, el capitalismo es heredero de Cartago y no de Roma, solo los subnormales, es decir, los liberales adoran el dinero por encima de todo, en las sociedades indoeuropeas como demostró Duzemil ni siquiera existían los mercaderes. La burguesía fenicia se hizo con el poder tras destruir a los sistemas tradicionales europeos.
> 
> ...



No vivís en el mundo real, salid a la calle y abrir los ojos, la propaganda rusa aprovecha muy bien el retraso mental, severo en algunos casos, de la extrema derecha y la cantidad abismal de tarados mentales con enfermedades de psiquiatrico que hay en la extrema izquierda y os da un discurso adaptado a las taras de cada extremo para destruir Occidente y hacerlo más débil.

Esa sandez de la OTAN es de risa, Turquía es parte de la OTAN y yo no veo que allí la sociedad tenga nada que ver con la enferma sociedad rusa que aquí algún tonto todavía nos quiere vender como tradicional, en Turquía hay una prevalencia bajísima del SIDA (al contrario que en Rusia), algo sorprendente para un país pegado a Irán, hay tasas de aborto que son relativamente bajas (al contrario que en Rusia) y desde luego no hay una legión de actrices porno o prostitutas en cada burdel de Europa, es más, muchos sitios turísticos en Turquía están llenos de prostitutas rusas.

El país woke por excelencia, Suecia, siempre ha sido neutral y muy reticente a integrarse en la OTAN la izquierda ultraprogre sueca siempre ha sido anti-OTAN, ha sido la derecha la que históricamente a buscado la cooperación con la OTAN. La OTAN no ha wokificado ningún país, al contrario, han sido opciones políticas apoyadas por la Rusia de Putin como Podemos o Syriza las que han llevado el woke a sus respectivos países.

El centro de la propaganda rusa es el antiliberalismo por el tremendo complejo de inferioridad que les da ser una nación históricamente gobernada por tarados tiránicos y disgenésicos al estilo de Ivan IV.



Lukytrike dijo:


> Pues como en todo. Lo que no debe hacer ningún sabor liberal es contradecir algún principio fundamental del liberalismo, como es reducir la intervención del estado a lo mínimo imprescindible.
> 
> Pagar la factura de la cabalgata gay no entra en ese mínimo imprescindible. Luego si el estado fomenta y paga esto con dinero público puedes catalogarlo de cualquier cosa menos de "liberal".
> 
> Podemos discutir sobre qué entraría en ese mínimo imprescindible, por ejemplo la sanidad, de la que yo soy favorable a que sea pública. Pero lo de los gays y tantas otras cosas, pues no debe estar financiado, ni mantenido, ni promovido por el estado con el dinero de todos.



El problema del liberalismo es que ha desertado totalmente de la labor de formar la opinión pública, un gobierno liberal permite a los abiertos enemigos de los principios liberales actuar con total libertad pero es que encima NO contrarresta la propaganda antiliberal, el PP y su obsesión por la gestión y el perfil bajo es un ejemplo muy claro.

A larga esto destroza las sociedades occidentales, tanto en el ámbito social/económico como en el político o el familiar, da igual lo liberal que sea la legislación de un país si la mentalidad colectiva es profundamente antiliberal. Por ejemplo, una sociedad en la que este anuncio es considerado ofensivo y merecedor de boicots solo porque la modelo es blanca y delgada y no obesa, negra o transexual, es una sociedad muy defectuosa.

Hay que extirpar el falso progresismo woke, la idea de que lo personal es político, el feminismo delirante, el comunismo y aunque en mucha menor medida otras ideas tan delirantes como esas pero procedentes de la derecha, el conspiracionismo, el antijudaísmo, el chavismo de derechas..., y eso tiene que hacerse tanto desde la sociedad civil como desde el Estado y el mundo de la empresa, si el liberalismo no lo hace será aplastado.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (6 Feb 2022)

ProgresistaPosmoderno dijo:


> Hay que extirpar el falso progresismo woke, la idea de que lo personal es político, el feminismo delirante, el comunismo y aunque en mucha menor medida otras ideas tan delirantes como esas pero procedentes de la derecha, el conspiracionismo, el antijudaísmo, el chavismo de derechas...



El texto parecía estar bien planteado y ejecutado, pero en este párrafo final lo echas todo a perder: ¿que el "antijudaismo" procede de la derecha? No lo dirás en serio.

¿Qué eso del "chavismo de derechas"? ¿De dónde sale ese término?


----------



## gundemarus (6 Feb 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Los comunistas son auténticos trileros. En la vida real serían comerciales de Herbalife o estarían en la puerta de la iglesia de la Cienciología parando a la gente para preguntarle si cree en Dios para, acto seguido, venderles un libro de 60€.



Mientras los carlistas, la falange y los moros estaban partiéndose la cara en el frente en la guerra civil, los libegales estaban mamando pollas en Londres y otras sedes. Y luego quieren que les respeten, te repito,* sólo un subnormal hace del dinero la ideología del sistema.*



AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Son capaces de tratar de convencerte de lo que sea. Si se les ocurre inventar que Sonia Monroy fundó el Grupo Planeta, lo inventan y lo defenderán sin cansancio, creyéndoselo. Atención a las memeces que son capaces de inventar.



Parida que no viene a cuento.



AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Aquí un ejemplar afirmando que el capitalismo se inventó, al menos, en cuatro ocasiones:



Afirmando que el sistema libegal y putapenico occidental tiene padres ideológicos y muchas caras progresistas.




AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Y aquí inventa que Gramsci inventó lo que Marx ya había inventado. O que Zedung inventó lo que Marx ya había inventado. Y el mamón ni se sonroja:



Falacia, aquí lo que se dice es que el comunismo tiene, como toda ideología, autores y modelos, no es lo mismo Trotsky que Stalin. Ademas de que ústed entiende cualquier sistema en el que no se permita que 4 judíos libegales controlen la economía como comunista.




AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Y el clásico. Ni un comunista sin su "yo no soy comunista", ni un tonto sin su dedo en la nariz:



Y no lo soy, para demostrar que sus tonterías. son eso, tonterías, no hace falta ser comunista. Si quiere autores que hayan influido en mi formación le puedo dar nombres como Guenon, Evola, Primo de Rivera, Donoso Cortes, Aalin de Benoist, pero me parece que los catalogaría con palabros como nazis o parecidos.





AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Tienen el guión bien aprendido y siempre algún triangulito rosa, una banderita arcoiris o alguna de sus banderolas marxistas:



Otra falacia, no es ninguna bandera comunista lo que tengo en el perfil, pero ústed a lo suyo.





AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Y su famoso "el comunismo nunca se implementó bien":



Hay vida más allá del juego sistémico entre libegales y comunistas, hagaselo mirar, ya le he retratado bastante.


----------



## ProgresistaPosmoderno (6 Feb 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> El texto parecía estar bien planteado y ejecutado, pero en este párrafo final lo echas todo a perder: ¿que el "antijudaismo" procede de la derecha? No lo dirás en serio.
> 
> ¿Qué eso del "chavismo de derechas"? ¿De dónde sale ese término?



A ver de donde salen los protocolos y otras magufadas varias, que luego la izquierda se sumará en las últimas décadas al antijudaísmo es otra cosa. Y la derecha chavista y peronista está perfectamente definida, solo hay que conocer un poco la extrema derecha internacional.


----------



## Carpulux (6 Feb 2022)

Padre ausente, ingeniería social y la moda de _"que la gente haga lo que quiera mientras no haga daño a nadie"_, el problema es que se lo hace a ella misma. Ella seguramente no se de cuenta que iniciado ese proceso, la gente la utilice como un pañuelo de usar y tirar. Porque carapadres cada día habrá menos con estas leyes.

Lo peor es que no son casos aislados. Qué pena.


----------



## MrDanger (6 Feb 2022)

Es subversión pura y dura. Digamos que el sistema actual toma deliberadamente lo peor del comunismo y lo peor del capitalismo para establecer un control absoluto sobre la población.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (6 Feb 2022)

Tocado y hundido. Un comunista más, *exposed by American Samoa™*:



gundemarus dijo:


> Mientras los carlistas, la falange y los moros estaban partiéndose la cara en el frente en la guerra civil, los libegales estaban mamando pollas en Londres y otras sedes. Y luego quieren que les respeten, te repito,* sólo un subnormal hace del dinero la ideología del sistema.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ProgresistaPosmoderno dijo:


> A ver de donde salen los protocolos y otras magufadas varias, que luego la izquierda se sumará en las últimas décadas al antijudaísmo es otra cosa. Y la derecha chavista y peronista está perfectamente definida, solo hay que conocer un poco la extrema derecha internacional.



La primera frase de esa respuesta no tiene ningún sentido gramatical. No se entiende si estás haciendo una cuestión o una afirmación, ni sobre qué o quiénes, ni a qué llamas "magufadas", ni a qué "se sumará la izquierda".

Tampoco respondes qué es eso de "chavismo de derechas". Para responder sacas otro término, que es "peronismo de derechas". Pero sigues sin responder.


----------



## Lukytrike (6 Feb 2022)

Es que aquí nunca hemos tenido liberalismo, Franco era estatista y después de él hemos seguido alimentando al estatismo hasta lo insostenible, con las taifas autonómicas, el sistema Ponzi de pensiones y todo el gasto político y clientelar.
Sólo faltaba el dinero de Europa que aparte de destruir esa industria que teníamos ha convertido al estado en "proveedor de bienestar" como repartidor de paguitas y creador de redes clientelares. El pastor perfecto para un rebaño de borregos.

En el país del "que hay de lo mío" el liberalismo no puede triunfar. Y de hacerlo, es como tú dices, la propaganda no es su fuerte, somos carne de cañón para ideologías populistas que vienen prometiendo "igualdad" y en general todas esas cosas que luego no cumplen.



ProgresistaPosmoderno dijo:


> El problema del liberalismo es que ha desertado totalmente de la labor de formar la opinión pública, un gobierno liberal permite a los abiertos enemigos de los principios liberales actuar con total libertad pero es que encima NO contrarresta la propaganda antiliberal, el PP y su obsesión por la gestión y el perfil bajo es un ejemplo muy claro.


----------



## Lubinillo (6 Feb 2022)

@MAESE PELMA y @AmericanSamoa y si quitamos de la ecuación el liberalismo y el comunismo que nos queda? La VERDAD que es la destrucción del ser humano en occidente. Y mientras andemos en el "y tu mas" no llegaremos a nada


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Feb 2022)

Hay una que zorreando en tiktok desde los 14, ahora tiene un contrato en mtmad y hace anuncios de Garnier


----------



## gundemarus (6 Feb 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Tocado y hundido. Un comunista más, *exposed by American Samoa™*:



Defiendes al sistema pero cuando Soros pide tu culo entonces que malo es Soros, de tipos que tú se nutre precisamente. Libegales hasta que no tienen pasta para el tratamiento médico, libegales hasta que libegales más grandes destinan su propiedad y futuro al bien posthumano común.


----------



## Shy (6 Feb 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> No, tú lo llamas marxismo porque marxismo es un cajón de sastre donde cabe todo lo que no te gusta.
> 
> Eso no es marxismo porque en los países comunistas no existen esas cosas.
> 
> Y *si el marxismo cultural existiera y campara a sus anchas lo haría gracias a la libertad individual fomentada por el liberalismo y el libre mercado.*



Tienes un cristo mental cojonudo, macho 

¿Cual es la solución? ¿Libertad pero sólo un poco? ¿Dictadura pero sólo la puntita?

El liberalismo no está todo el puto día diciéndote cómo tienes que deconstruir tu género, o que bajes la huella de carbono no comiendo carne, o que no ser de izquierdas significa que eres un monstruo sin alma (o sea un liberal). El proselitismo de todo eso lo hace el marxismo cultural, el globalismo, y todo empieza en los colegios, donde ya no se educa sino que se fabrican remeros acríticos y analfabetos. 

Lo que hay es decadencia, falta de referencias reales, mucho hedonismo (curiosamente los que más lo practican son los que no saben ni qué significa esa palabra); y todo ello es provocado por el globalismo/marxismo cultural.

PD. EL FORO VA HOY COMO EL PUTÍSIMO CULO.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Feb 2022)

Lo de las adolescentes zorreando a partir de los 14 no es nuevo

Les salen las tetas y se les revolucionan la hormonas

Ves a una clase de cuarto de la ESO, los tíos parecen críos, piensan como críos y se comportan como críos. Las tías les sacan un palmo, parecen chortinas, piensan como chortinas y se comportan como chortinas

Lo único que ha cambiado, es que antes tenían una madre medio formal en una familia medio tradicional. Y ahora una cría de 12 años ha visto como sus padres se separan y tanto las novias de su padre, como su madre son unas golfas y una putas de cuidado que van de liana en liana


----------



## MrDanger (6 Feb 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Lo único que ha cambiado, es que antes tenían una madre medio formal en una familia medio tradicional. Y ahora una cría de 12 años ha visto como sus padres se separan y tanto las novias de su padre, como su madre son unas golfas y una putas de cuidado que van de liana en liana



Antes su padre o madre le daba un bofetón a tiempo y el hermano espantaba a los tiparracos sin oficio ni beneficio que se arrimaban a su hermana. Ahora el padre no pinta nada y la niña puede hacer lo que le salga del coño.


----------



## ProgresistaPosmoderno (6 Feb 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> La primera frase de esa respuesta no tiene ningún sentido gramatical. No se entiende si estás haciendo una cuestión o una afirmación, ni sobre qué o quiénes, ni a qué llamas "magufadas", ni a qué "se sumará la izquierda".
> 
> Tampoco respondes qué es eso de "chavismo de derechas". Para responder sacas otro término, que es "peronismo de derechas". Pero sigues sin responder.



Porque se me coló una tilde y el magnífico servidor del foro no deja corregir.

Chavismo de derechas; todos estos movimientos políticos a los que desde la derecha que se llenan la boca de la palabra soberanía y pueblo para atacar sin justificación alguna todo lo angloamericano y luego están deseando chupar bota rusa y que zahieran su soberanía y de paso la ajena. Ellos por supuesto dirán que son tercera posición o alguna salida retorica parecida, no son más que extrema derecha más o menos avergonzada de su condición de derecha.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (6 Feb 2022)

ProgresistaPosmoderno dijo:


> Porque se me coló una tilde y el magnífico servidor del foro no deja corregir.
> 
> Chavismo de derechas; todos estos movimientos políticos a los que desde la derecha que se llenan la boca de la palabra soberanía y pueblo para atacar sin justificación alguna todo lo angloamericano y luego están deseando chupar bota rusa y que zahieran su soberanía y de paso la ajena. Ellos por supuesto dirán que son tercera posición o alguna salida retorica parecida, no son más que extrema derecha más o menos avergonzada de su condición de derecha.



Demasiado lenguaje coloquial y errores gramáticos. No se entiende nada. Lo siento.



Shy dijo:


> Tienes un cristo mental cojonudo, macho
> 
> ¿Cual es la solución? ¿Libertad pero sólo un poco? ¿Dictadura pero sólo la puntita?
> 
> ...



Le da igual. Se lo expuse con todos los datos, fuentes y referencias posibles. Pero volvió a su casilla de salida. No está dialogando. Él ya tiene su película hecha.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (6 Feb 2022)

AEM dijo:


> falta material gráfico para poder comentar con propiedad



es una fulana vulgaris, nada del otro mundo. os daría más rabia que excitación.


----------

